# Sigelei 75watt heat control



## Spikester (31/5/15)

Hey guys

A friend of mine is interested in the new Sigelei 75watt heat control.
Anyone getting these in and if yes, when can we expect the first shipment?
What will the expected price be?
http://www.sigelei.com/goods.php?id=621


----------



## VapeSnow (31/5/15)

Spikester said:


> Hey guys
> 
> A friend of mine is interested in the new Sigelei 75watt heat control.
> Anyone getting these in and if yes, when can we expect the first shipment?
> ...


It's the 100w ipv4 and 

www.sirvape.co.za has stock coming in.


----------



## Matt (31/5/15)

Also interested in the 75w looks more portable then the ipv4.


----------



## Spikester (31/5/15)

I know about the ipv4 and iv placing my order with sirvape at the moment but my mate is more interested in the sigelei.


----------



## Sir Vape (31/5/15)

We def looking at them. Just wanna see a decent review first. Also they are using their own chip they say  so just want to find out more solid info on the chip. It was first thought that they would use the Yihi but has since changed. Will follow up and let you know.


----------



## VapeSnow (31/5/15)

Spikester said:


> I know about the ipv4 and iv placing my order with sirvape at the moment but my mate is more interested in the sigelei.


Sorry dude. I had no idea there is a sigelei 75w out, my apologies


----------



## Spikester (31/5/15)

All good @VapeSnow... and thanks @Sirvape I appreciate the quick response.


----------

